# breeding



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

humm I've had quite a few red belly breed, but alot of the other kinds are harder to get to breed. Me being lucky as i am The main fish store I deal with is owned by a 67 year old man and a 70 year old woman. dont be confused because they look and act alot younger. well there family (family owned fish store) has breeded many kinds of piranhas. He has always had an answer to any ? I had. The reds I have had gotten from him when adult have breed by themselfs, with a little change in temp and water conditions. Since I have only had them breed in the fall being here in michigan is like winter. they had no problem producing good live fry. But have had to move the eggs after breeding to a ten gallon no rocks, no plants, heater at 78f, and a sponge filter with air stone. with a little ick gaurd in the tank. humm hope this isnt off topic. but I have had some success. thanks


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

" well there family (family owned fish store) has breeded many kinds of piranhas."

What kinds of pirnahas? can you get the names? If its true, then that would be helpful information.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this guy in michigan has successfully bred cariba. and sold his fry to the wholesalers.
so cariba can be bred in captivity. its just very rare.


----------



## moby (Nov 30, 2002)

If you guys know this guy, please contact him and verify if he indeed has bred Caribe or any other species of Piranha besides Pygocentrus Natteri. Every one here should be very interested to know the breeding techniques for them......thanks


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

his yahoo messenger is hump_n_dump_2000 or something like that.

he has 5 caribe in a 240gal.he just got a second spawning that now 4 weeks old.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey put some pics up...thats always a good idea


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont know him personaly. i dont think he has pics.. ill have to ask him


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

its dovii dan. i tried buying them all, but he couldn't produce any. i would have to see it to believe it.
wes


----------

